# Wann ist es bei Natalie Portman & Co. so weit?



## Stefan102 (14 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
In Hollywood herrscht der absolute Babyboom und die ganze Welt beobachtet gespannt das Wachsen der zahlreichen Babybäuche. Bei einigen fragten wir uns nun, wann es denn eigentlich so weit ist, denn es scheint ewig her zu sein, dass wir die freudige Nachricht von Natalie Portman (30) und Co. hörten.

Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns einmal schlaugemacht und wissen nun (fast) ganz genau, wann wir uns über süße Fotos von den Neugeborenen freuen dürfen. Oscar-Preisträgerin Natalie ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit die Erste, die von ihrer Riesenkugel befreit wird. Ihr Geburtstermin ist noch im Juni und sie freut sich auf einen kleinen Jungen. Als nächstes wird Kate Hudson (32) an der Reihe sein. Sie erwartet das kleine Glücksbündel Mitte Juli, weiß aber selbst noch nicht, was es wird, denn das soll eine Überraschung werden. Ende Juli wird dann auch Selma Blair (38), die schon seit einiger Zeit aussieht, als wäre sie im neunten Monat, erfahren, ob sie Mutter einer Tochter oder eines Sohns ist. Sie hat zwar schon eine Vermutung, verfolgt aber ganz tapfer ihren Plan, bis zur Geburt zu warten. Auf Alyssa Milanos (38) Söhnchen, dessen Name spontan entschieden wird, sobald der Kleine da ist, und auch auf Jessica Albas (30) zweites Kind müssen wir uns bis Mitte September gedulden. Jessica weiß, in welcher Farbe sie das neue Babyzimmer streichen muss, aber außer ihrer Familie wird dieses Geheimnis niemandem verraten.

Mit den Bäuchen wächst die Spannung und wir freuen uns riesig auf den wohl Baby-reichsten Sommer seit Langem.


----------

